# DuraTrax 1/18 Scale Mini Quake EP Monster Truck RTR



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Press release provided by DuraTrax

There's nothing "toy" about this mini monster!

The scale may be 1/18...but the Mini Quake EP Monster Truck is equipped like today's best 1/10 scale Ready-To-Runs! A Futaba radio, electronic speed control, oil shocks, complete ball bearings - these are just some of the hobby-quality features that you'll find on the Mini Quake. And for all of the sophistication that this truck has, it's also surprisingly affordable!

The Mini Quake has it all over the Losi Mini-T!
Top-of-the-line features make the Mini Quake the best truck in its class!
* A FUTABA radio!
* FOUR WHEEL drive!
* An ELECTRONIC SPEED CONTROL!
* EIGHT OIL FILLED shocks!
* COMPLETE BALL BEARINGS!
Protected by a 1-Year Stress-Tech* Guarantee
Includes a 2-channel pistol grip radio made by Futaba® 
* Lightweight, comfortable transmitter
* Battery LED
* Fine trims for throttle and steering
* Adjustable steering rate
* Charge jack for optional NiCds
* Includes (1) SX100 servo and 8 "AA" batteries
* All on-board radio gear is factory-installed

Made of light, rip-resistant polycarbonate.
* Six different colors, each keyed to a different radio frequency.
* Bodies are trimmed, painted and ready for decals!

Tough composite tub chassis w/countersunk screws
Fully independent suspension
Powerful Mabuchi 380 motor - leaves 280-size motors in the dust!
Eight oil shocks - for twice the dampening action.
Durable gear diffs
6-cell/600mAh NiCd battery w/AC charger
Front and rear skidplates and bumpers
ESC5000 Electronic Speed Control - offers smooth, fast reliable response, along with reverse, braking and BEC!
Simple, effective 4WD shaft drive
Adjustable body mount
1.25" of ground clearance!
Telescoping universal drive
Complete ball bearings - 14 in all, for smoother running and faster speeds!

* Length: 9.5 in (240mm) * Width: 7.4 in (185mm) * Height (w/body): 4.7 in (120mm) * Weight: 25 oz (725g) * Includes: 2-channel radio by Futaba®, 380 motor, forward/reverse ESC, 6-cell NiCd battery, AC wall charger, 8 "AA" batteries * Requires: nothing!
Replacement Parts
DTXC2196 7.2V 6-Cell 600mAh NiCd Battery
DTXC3307 380 Motor w/Connector
DTXC6260 Ball Stud 3.8mm (6)
DTXC6299 Battery Hold Down Set
DTXC6459 Body Post Set (4)
DTXC6523 Body, Painted & Trimmed-Blue
DTXC6524 Body, Painted & Trimmed-Green
DTXC6525 Body, Painted & Trimmed-Red
DTXC6526 Body, Painted & Trimmed-Orange
DTXC6527 Body, Painted & Trimmed-White
DTXC6528 Body, Painted & Trimmed-Purple
DTXC6604 Chassis Brace Rod
DTXC6817 Drive Line Covers
DTXC6870 Front Bumper/Skidplate
DTXC6871 Rear Bumper/Skidplate
DTXC7029 Chassis
DTXC7318 Decal Sheet
DTXC7410 Diff Set Complete
DTXC7411 Diff Case w/Gear
DTXC7412 Diff Gear Set
DTXC7413 Spur Gear Set
DTXC7414 Spur Gear 46T
DTXC7415 Front Diff Pinion Assembly
DTXC7416 Diff Pinion Set
DTXC7417 Shaft Coupler Set
DTXC7418 Universal Slider Shaft Set (4)
DTXC7419 Main Drive Shaft
DTXC7987 Lower Hinge Pin Set (4)
DTXC8208 Knuckle Arm Set (4)
DTXC8278 Motor Mount
DTXC8353 Pinion 16T
DTXC8528 Lower Suspension Arm Set (4)
DTXC8686 Motor Mount Screw Set (4)
DTXC8858 Bellcrank Set
DTXC8859 Bellcrank Post Set (2)
DTXC9037 Shock Mount Pins 94)
DTXC9038 Shock Set w/o Springs (4)
DTXC9039 Shock Spring (4)
DTXC9040 Shock O-Ring (8)
DTXC9041 Shock Cap Set (4)
DTXC9042 Shock Shaft (4)
DTXC9043 Shock Parts Set
DTXC9044 Shock Diaphragm (4)
DTXC9207 Shock Tower (2)
DTXC9473 Servo Arm Set (3)
DTXC9474 Linkage Rod Set (6)
DTXC9529 Upper Arm Set (4)
DTXC9589 Uper Arm Mounts (2)
DTXC9716 Tires (4)
DTXC9868 Wheel Set (4)
DTXM1260 ESC5000 w/brake & reverse
DTXZ1108 Exploded View/Parts List
DTXZ1109 Instruction Manual

DTXD11** 1/18 Mini Quake EP Monster Truck RTR
62-Green
64-Blue
68-Red
70-Orange
72-White
74-Purple
Retail $299.99
Street 199.99

DUE IN STOCK LATE OCTOBER

Large Picture at http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=2134&size=big&cat=510


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

What, no chassis photos? Do you know what kind of receiver it uses?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Let me see if I can get some photos and an answer to your receiver question.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Mabuchi 380 is the Speed 400 size motor instead of the Speed 300/Mabuchi 370/Tubby Cubby/Wattage 370 size. Different class of motor and it will be as if, if not more current hungry than the 370 motors. 

I guess the Stress Tech will probably be Stress Tested and either they will be more durable or replaced broken parts. 

Being more of a monster truck than a stadium racer will it compete with the 2wd Mini T?


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

hankster said:


> Let me see if I can get some photos and an answer to your receiver question.


Thanks. I hope it's not the same sort of lock-in as the Mini-T, where you have to dump all the elctronics to upgrade the servo or ESC!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A picture of the chassis and electronics can be found at
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=2136

Got the following details from DuraTrax:
The RX is a DuraTrax RX-100 AM 75MHz made by Futaba. It's equivalent to
a Futaba R122JE

As a note looking at the picture, looks like any standard reciever & ESC should fit. I didn't ask about the servo but my guess is that a "standard" servo is also used.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks. Interesting layout. It looks like it may be a challenge to change crystals quickly. You have to take the deck off to change battery packs; that looks like a tight fit but do-able.

The battery connector looks a bit odd for an RTR (Sermos?); I'll bet they don't wind up with those for the production model.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

Well, i have 2 of these. a RTR and now a SE. fun trucks is all i can say about them. great bashers. Heres a pic of the SE. paint is pactra "window tint" for a different look.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

Man, r these fun. my RTR has had more runtime then my MAXX this summer. Also, for those with switch probs, heres the solution.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

Doesnt ANYONE run this fun truck??


----------

